# Aaaarrrggghh AF Pains



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi All

My pma is starting to dwindle away fast!! I am 5dp2dt today and the last few days I have had cramping similar to AF pains   I am so worried this is AF about to rear it's ugly head.

This is how I've been feeling the past few days:

3dp2dt- Woke up to a sharp pain in my uterus that made me double over for a minute. Then a wave of nausea for around an hour which seen me with my head down the toilet! Then AF cramps for the rest of the day on and off.

4dp2dt- Again AF cramps on and off all day today

5dp2dt- Woke up with a headache (usually get headache day AF arrives) So far having cramps on and off this morning.

Is there any hope for us or are we out this cycle? Has anyone else suffered with AF cramps on and off and ended up with a BFP?

Don't want to be positive at the minute in case AF does arrive then I would be gutted.

I can't see this cycle ending with a BFP when I am getting pains that I would get during AF :-(


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Dont be alarmed, AF pains durin the 2ww arent always a negative thing, i had AF pains throughout my 2ww and it ended in a bfp, many ladies with bfp report af pains as their main symptom

      why not pop over to the October 2ww thread on this link where there is ladies going through similar timescales to you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294654.10



Donna


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Mrs Gilbert .... We are at exactly the same stage, I had 2 embies transferred last Wednesday, 2dt. And I too am going out of my mind with worry, I am really finding this the hardest part of the whole process. Every month the give away sign that af is coming for me is a sore back and what have I had since et, yes backache :-/  Also had some twinges but nothing unusual.... Its so hard.  So I too would love to hear of bfp with exactly the same af symptoms. When are U planning on testing? Good luck hun xx


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi ladies

I had AF pains with my second succesful cycle.  I really thought it was all over, but hey presto, twins.  I also had stabbing like pains etc.

I wish you all the best and I hope you get your BFP.

Take care

L xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

My  first cycle was BFN and I had no AF pains or other symptoms. I literally felt nothing.

My second cycle was BFP and I had strong AF pains. I was convinced my AF was coming (I was running to the toilet every five minutes).  I ended up with BFP. 

Therefore AF pains for me meant that I was pregnant. AF pains are actually common pregnancy symptoms so don't panic girls. I remember there were quite few girls on my 2ww thread who had AF pains and  ended up with BFP. 

Good luck

Sash

xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Take a look at the polls to reassure you, more people than not have pains with BFP so


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks so much girls...I am praying this works... And just had a look at the poll, looks like we are still in with a chance... here's hoping <3 <3 xx


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

They should have been hearts...pesky phone!


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

mrscxx- I am due to test on 2nd october! One week to go. I have to take urine sample to clinic and have a blood test also.

I've looked at the poll and its given me some reassurance. Though its hard to remain upbeat when they feel just like AF.

Lets hope we all get some good news on our test dates.


----------



## Amy-EL (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, i am new on here, i had an ET on Monday 24/09/12, 1 -7cell and 1-6cell, today i started with AF pains?? like some of you on here i am also worried. My clinic now give an injection in order to get to your pregnancy test without bleeding, don't know if this is a good thing or not?


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Mrs Gilbert, how u been feeling today? I just don't know how to feel, one minute im up, the next im down, my poor hubby!! Well my cramps have faded but I still have a sore lower back which is playing havoc with my positivity, guess only time will tell.

Amy-L, I too had af pains and according to other girls these seem to be quite common in the 2ww.  As for the injections, im afraid my clinic only give progesterone pessaries but im sure someone else will cone along and answer ur question.  Good luck


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi mrscxx

Glad to hear the cramps are easing. Mine are too. Only get a few niggles now...which still feel like AF is on it's way  

This two weeks is the longest two weeks of my life!!  Every little twinge and I'm on Google! 

My DH is still holding out hope that it's worked but I really don't think it has. 

How is everyone else feeling??


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I am having a terrible day, done something stupid and tested which was bfn.  I am gutted, been so upset all morning.  My dh just thinks its too early as test date is not until Tuesday but im just not hopeful at all. God I started off so positive too.

Glad ur doing ok mrs Gilbert, hope af stays away. xx


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm getting AF cramps now as well, which is confusing me as I don't generally get them until she arrives! Yesterday I was convinced it hadn't worked, but now I don't know what to thing. Test day feels like ages away.


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sarah- I know I don't usually get period pains until the day it arrives so to have them since last saturday is strange I have read that the pessary can cause cramping and the clinic did say that they may cause cramping.

I'm confused as to when AF is due?? Do the count the ER as ovulation day? 

The past few days the cramping has eased off alot, I'm having to pee alot more and today feeling nausea a bit-but not sure if its me imagining it?  

mrsc- Don't give up yet, I'm sure that you've tested too early. I have ordered some tests which will be delivered with my shopping tomorrow. I think that I will do a test Sunday and Monday?? - thats if af stays away    

Gosh I can't believe how worrying the tww is!! Just wish Tuesday would hurry up and then we would know either way to put our minds at ease.


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mrs C

Oh hon, please don't feel as if it hasn't worked, you have tested way too early.  There are plenty of women on here who have tested one day and got a BFN then the next day BFP.  Try and hold out until your test date hon to be totally sure.

Wish you all the best ladies, and step away from the pee sticks (even though its bloomin difficult)!!!

L xxx


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hiya, mrs Gilbert im taking ovulation as the day of ec, but again not sure if that's correct, just hoping I get to Monday... please god!! I'm praying I was testing too early, well sure I'll find out soon.

Lornabo thank u so much the support hun, ur twins are gorgeous....we have had 2 put back - our only 2 right enough - so I hope we are as lucky as u xx I am defo going to try and hold out until otd now, its not worth it.  

Don't know what I would do without this site


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Awww thanks Mrs C. They are a handful, but so worth it.

Totally agree, it isn't worth it at all as it just makes you feel rotten.  You stick with it girl!

You take care of yourself and your precious cargo! and if you need to chat or have any questions, get in touch hon. xxx


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Mrs Gilbert! Didn't realise cramping could be one of the side effects of the pessaries (pesky little things they are!). I tried to calculate mine based on EC as the date of ovulation, but not sure if it's right. I'm just hoping to hang on with no AF until test day at least. Though I do plan on doing a test on Monday as well, since hubby won't be coming on Tuesday. What time is your appointment? I think mine is 9.30am, but I need to ring and check because I can't find it written down anywhere. I know what you mean about not knowing if it's your imagination! The 2ww plays tricks with your mind in all kinds of ways!

Mrsc, it probably is too early to tell at the moment


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hiya Sarah

My appointment on Tuesday is at 9am. They wrote the time on my blood form, did they write the time on yours?

Today I have woken up and my BB's don't hurt today??  They usually hurt at least a week before AF arrives and don't go until it arrives. Gosh it's so confusing.      Praying that AF stays away.

How is everyone today?


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol, that was probably the only place I didn't look! It is there and I'm 9.30am


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Sarah, Mrs Gilbert.... Glad u girls are doing ok and hanging in there, boy its tough eh? My days are dragging, wish there was something I could take to make me sleep until Tuesday...lol...

My pains are almost all gone, except my niggling back ache, not sure if this is good or bad... just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping. 

Am I right in saying we are all testing on Tues?  xx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes we are all testing on Tuesday!

My pains disappeared but today I feel crampy again like AF is on it's way   

Lets hope your backache is a good thing-think positive   

4 days to go!!!


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Pma, pma, pma....    

Stay strong Mrs Gilbert, from reading online cramps are normal, most people say af signs are what they had before getting their bfp, I have everything crossed for you!

I'm just hoping this weekend goes quick, and smoothly.  Roll on Tuesday xxx


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi girls... hope ur feeling well and doing ok! Well I had no symptoms at all now which is kinda worrying me. Hoping its a good sign but suppose I won't know until Tuesday. U guys got any?

Not long to go.... xx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi mrscxx

Just got the odd cramp and pulling feeling, that's it today I stupidly did a test this morning. If you looked at the test on an angle up towards the light you could see a faint red line?? Though I doubt it means anything. DH said he couldn't see it. Will test again tomorrow and monday. Doubt it will be positive


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Aw Mrs Gilbert its looking good    I'm just so happy we have got to this stage with no af (yet).... woohoo!! I'm too scared to test after Thursday, think we'll be waiting until Tuesday now. Keep me updated with ur result, but I have everything crossed for U xx


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Fingers crossed for  you Mrs G! You never know  I only have one test at home and I'm saving it for Monday, but the wait is killing me!

Mrsc - I'm just like you feeling pleased to get this far with no AF! I'd rather the test tell me know that for AF to arrive


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Sarah and good luck!! Its funny how all 3of us had icsi too, hopefully we all get our bfp. 

Can I ask, are u girls on cyclogest pessaries or anything? 

xx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi mrscxx

Yeah I'm on cyclogest pessaries. Horrible things!!! Have to have them twice a day   

Be glad when I'm finished with them. I was surprised to hear that if the icsi is successful then I have to carry on with them until 12 weeks


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Me too. I don't mind them too much, but they're hardly fun! If it works though I'll do whatever I have to


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Not long now girls, are u both as nervous as I am? Still got my sore back today but other than that zilcho...

How u both doing? xx


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nervous! I've been getting fewer cramps, but the occassional ones I do get are worse. And I feel tired, but that may have nothing to do with it, lol! Still, no sign of AF, so that's giving me some hope... which could turn out to be a bad thing!


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi both

I did another test this morning and there was two lines!!!The line is darker today though still faint (but you don't have to tilt the test to see it)! Feeling nauseas at times and bad acid reflux    

I am praying that it's going to be good news     But what if the tests are wrong and the nausea is in my head?? aarrgghhh this is going to be the longest few days ever.

Have either of you stepped near the pee sticks? Hoping that we all get BFP


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Forgot to say I got DH to pee on a stick to see if he got two lines ( check not evap lines) luckily his test was negative and only one line showed up!!!!


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Eeeee, that's exciting!! I have everything crossed for you! I've held off testing so far, but I'm doing one tomorrow  And then of course Tuesday... not looking forward to weeing in a pot!


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mrs Gilbert

A line's a line hon, so whooooopeeeee    .

I done exactly the same and tested two days early and got a very faint second line. Oh the good old acid reflux, just have plenty gaviscon to hand hon.

Brilliant news lovely!

Sarah and MrsC, all the best for your tests - everything crossed for you.

L xx


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi girls 

Omg u hav positives..brill news hes hoping everybody else has positive stories too.

I went from no symptoms to feeling like my AF is on its way! OTD is the 4 but according to my clycle m menstrual stat date is 2 oct and cant help but feeel that AF is on its way, cramps and tummy butterflies!

No other symptoms but Af cramps.. Stressed already!!


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely Gutted. Just been to the toilet and there's blood when I wipe. Don't know what to think. It must be all over


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Not necessarily!   Hold on to hope a little longer, especially if it's not full flow   My mum said she bled on at least two of her four pregnancies, to the extent where she didn't even think she was pregnant with me!


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Totally agree with Sarah hon..............its not over yet.

Wishing you all the luck in the world hon. xxx


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Just catching up .... Mrs Gilbert don't give up just yet, I've read loads that this can happen and women still go on to have a full pregnancy - loads of baby dust your way honey xxx

Sarah im testing tmw too and nervous as hell...  good much to you and your dh xx

Sabbah not long for u hun, stay positive most girls get af pains, I've had the same on and off - gl xx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bleeding appears to have stopped Roll on Tuesday so We can all know whether it has worked for us all. Let us know how you get on with your test in the morning. I hope you get a BFP.


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck girls testing tmrw or day after

Xx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Morning Ladies   

How have you all got on with peeing on the dreaded sticks?

I have done another test today and the line is still there (phew) but hasn't got any darker than yesterday's?

Sorry if tmi there was some old blood come out this morning when I wiped. I really don't know what to think. I think we probably were pregnant but maybe having a chemical? and that's why the lines not getting darker?

Oh well tomorrow is judgement day and I'll soon be put out my misery.Got to pick myself up and start looking into a new clinic to have our second go


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning Mrs G

Don't give up hon, as old blood is quite normal.  Also, please don't worry about lines getting darker etc, as mine never did.

Keep your chin up pet and I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. xxxxx


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, I did a hpt today (after not sleeping very well last night because of it!) and there was definitely a line, but it wasn't very dark either. I'm trying not to get my homes up too much just in case, but it hasn't crushed them either


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sarah

That's great news hon.  

All the best lovely. xxx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats Sarah 

What test did you use? I got the Asda one's. It's hard not to get your hopes up isn't it when you have a faint line. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

LornaBo-Thanks for you positive posts   Let's hope tomorrow there is some good news   

Wonder how mrscxx got on this morning with the pee sticks?


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine was a Clear Blue, but wasn't a digital one. I'd bought a 2-pack a few months back, but only used one. There was definitely no line last time, lol. I am keeping everything crossed for all of us!  

Thank you LornaBo


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry girls im working today so can't stalk the site! Well we done 2tests one frer had a faint line and the other clear blue didn't really show anything - so im not sure what to think girls, the only good thing is still no sign of af. Suppose tmw will tell... 

Sarah, over the moon for U luv, let us know how U go tmw.

Mrs Gilbert its not over hun, don't count yourself out yet xxx


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Omg, freak'n out.... my back is killing me and i'm thinking that AF is about to come on.... please stay away!! Go away


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Stay away AF- Fingers crossed it stays away for you mrscxx.

I have had some red spotting today when I wipe   Though the spotting only appears when wiping-none goes onto pad. God this last day is awful. I just can't wait until tomorrow to know the outcome either way. I think I will be getting a BFN tomorrow    

I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi girls. I can imagine what you are going through.... But i thought with the pessaries AF would be delayed ?

My Af has always been delayed by gestone! But i suppose each person is different!

Its torture this waiting cramps one minute nothing the next u just help but feel its over as soon as u get the cramps so close to OTD.

Good luck

X


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrs Gilbert, I pray that its just old blood and you still get ur bfp tmw, are u still taking the pessaries etc? You never know, ur wee embryo is a fighter... sticky vibes to u hun!!

Well my back is killing me, but I have just done another frer and there is definitely a faint line, but girls how faint is faint, does it matter, why isn't it dark?xxx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck for today ladies. I'm sure you'll both get your log awaited BFP's. Well I'm still spotting today but it's only when I wipe, so I think it will be a BFN for me today. 

Not going to get the chance to go on here much today as DH is off work today. I will put a post on this evening and let you know how we've got on.

Again best of luck to you both and make sure you enjoy them BFP's.


----------



## Amy-EL (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone, wonder if anyone can answer me this? Day 3,4,5,6,7,8 i had awful AF pains? but today i seem to have nothing? No symptoms really at all? Has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Well not very good news from us, they hospital did confirm that there were levels of hcg, so technically I am pregnant, but there is only a level of 8, which is more than likely not going to develop - gutted  

Life just isn't fair...........


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mrs C

I'm so sorry to hear your news hon................sending you  

xx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry mrscxx- It's not fair is it?

I went for my pregnancy test yesterday and got a strong bfp. My beta came back at 120. I asked the nurse about the bleeding and she said it's nothing to worry about.

Last night I started to get strong pains and now the bleeding has got worse and there are small clots coming out. The pain is getting unbearable and the bleeding is now like a period.

Got to wait until 9am when the clinic open to call them and get some advice. In our hearts we know that I am miscarrying but need to get the clinic to confirm our fears. It's such a cruel thing to happen.    

Congrats Sarah- I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh MrsG I'm really sorry to hear that  Please keep us updated 

Sorry to hear your news as well mrsc  Did they say what might have happened?


----------



## Amy-EL (Sep 26, 2012)

Well not good news for me, started slightly bleeding tonight, day 10dpet, not due to do pregnancy test until tues, they also gave me a hgt shot to stop me bleeding until i there. obviously not worked   good luck to others who are due to test soon.x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mrsg so so sorry to hear that  , any more news today? 
Amy so sorry for your news too   
Mrsc so sorry for you too, so hard, I had a biochem my last cycle, so so hard to know something happened.


Sabbah when is your OTD? 


So sad to hear all of your news, we will be there again in about 3/4 


Take care everyone x x xxx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi All

Its been the most crazy week ever!! Started bleeding last Sunday, went for my beta on Tuesday and it was 120!. Bleeding started to get heavier and clinic said I'm miscarrying and to go for a beta on Thursday to confirm this.

We have been crying for days,grieving for our loss,sure it was all over.

By Thursday the bleeding was so heavy and I had awful stomach pains I got rushed into A&E. They diagnosed me with an ectopic pregnancy or miscarriage. I was given morphine and fluids then transferred to a maternity ward. I had few internals and blood tests done where they found that my beta had doubled and I was still pregnant!! I nearly fell on the floor with shock as I had just started to accept that I was no longer pregnant. They sent me for an ultrasound (but was too early to see anything) They said I have multiple cysts in my right ovary-this being from the ivf egg retrieval. I also have got some free fluid in my pelvic region. 

They have discharged me today and have said I am having a threatening miscarriage and that I need to rest up and go back for another beta test tomorrow.

I am starting to get nausea now, comes and goes in waves :-( the bleeding is still heavy(like af)  but there is still some hope that the beta will have doubled again tomorrow.

Keeping everything crossed. 

How is everyone else??


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

That sounds like a lot to be dealing with! What a rollercoaster! I will be keeping everything crossed for you both 

I've been doing fine... no change at all really, and  no symptoms, which actually makes me worry something is wrong! I'm due to go Tuesday for another beta and if that's still going up they'll give me a scan date.


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi tiny

My OTD was yesterday and it was BFN, feel v down as its my 5th cycle and doubt i will do anymore so not sure what life has in store for us.

Congrats to all the BFP and all those with BFN good luck with what you decide to do

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sabbah, so so sorry   It took us 7 to get our little boy, admittedly 5 were IUIs but still all the 2ww torture. Take some time to regroup and see how you feel   

Mrs Gilbert - WOW, what a time you are having, so so pleased that you are still pregnant  and   that they hang in there, you must rest up, keep us posted, will keep everything crossed. 

Sarah keeping everything crossed for you too xxxxx


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry to have gone awol girls, struggling alittle ... I'm sure you understand. Good luck to u all, u deserve ur turn, and I am truly happy for each who have their bfp. For the others like us who are not so lucky, I will keep u in our thoughts and hope ur wait is not too long xxx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi All

It's been confirmed that I am miscarrying   My beta came back yesterday is now only 26! So it's definitely over. Going to take some time of Fertility Friends and get my strength back 

Take Care everyone and good luck to you all.xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, so so sorry Mrs Gilbert, take some time,


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Mrs G 

I've now  had a bit of bleeding (not bright red, but not all brown either) and I'm getting paranoid. Stupidly, I didn't ring the clinic before they closed, but I'm going in tomorrow anyway.


----------

